# what grain broadhead?



## mr. smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

hey everyone,

I will probably be getting the swhacker broadhead but I dont know what grain to get. On my bow right now I have it set to 40 pound draw weight so what grain swhacker should I get...the 100 grain or the 125 grain swhacker?

thanks


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Drawing that kind of weight, I'd recommend going to 90 grain. Muzzy makes a 4 blade with a 1 and 1/8 cutting diameter, so you meet the minimum 3/4 dimaeter with that, and taking as much weight off of your arrow and head helps add velocity (but you'll sacrifice some impact strength. You might also consider an overdraw to help shorten your arrows, again, to add velocity. If I were pulling 40 pounds, I'd have 90 grain heads, carbon arrows, and an overdraw.

I saw your other post about types of braodheads. I've always used 3 blade wasp 100 grain heads in the past (with good success), but I'm trying NAP's 100 grain blood runners this year  Hope that helps, and good luck!


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I highly recommend that you use a 2 blade broadhead if your bow is set at 40 pounds. Magnus Stingers are fantastic heads and thats the head I would use if I were you.

Good luck bowhunting this year.


----------

